# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Protein (Prozis Sport)

## Vag3lis

Γεια σας καλώς σας βρήκα!Γράφτηκα στο forum γιατί βλέπω είστε γνώστες του bodybuilding και θέλω να ακούσω συμβουλές σας.
H νέα prozis 100% Whey φαίνεται να συμφέρει για την ποσότητα πρωτεΐνης της(82γρ ανά 100γρ) άλλα δεν έχει ακόμα reviews και είναι unflavored που δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει, την δοκίμασε κανείς ,έχει αποτελέσματα; 
Περισσότερα για αυτήν:

----------


## a-mad

unflavoured=αγευστη.......το μονο κακο ειναι οτι εχει χοληστερολη 60mg  :02. Shock: 

ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω!

----------


## sofoklas

> unflavoured=αγευστη.......το μονο κακο ειναι οτι εχει χοληστερολη 60mg 
> 
> ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω!



200+mg έχει ένας κρόκος αυγού, δεν είναι μεγάλη η ποσότητα.

----------


## a-mad

"Το αυγό όμως, εκτός από χοληστερίνη περιέχει και αρκετή ποσότητα λεκιθίνης, ένα λιπίδιο που θεωρείται χοληστερινο-προστατευτικό, η οποία λειτουργεί ως αντίβαρο, με αποτέλεσμα η συμβολή του αυγού στην αύξηση της χοληστερίνης να είναι ελάχιστη"

το ανωτερο οριο καταναλωσης χοληστερολης ειναι 300mg/ημερα.....οποτε τα 120mg στα δυο σκουπ μ φενονται πολλα

----------


## emmanuelo

+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Αν πρόσεχαν όλοι τι τρώνε και μετρούσαν την κάθε χοληστερόλη και κάθε ουσία, θα ήταν φιτίλια όλο το χρόνο... Τα 60mg μας πείραξαν τώρα...
Εγώ καταναλώνω 15 κρόκους την ημέρα και οι ενδείξεις των αιματολογικών εξετάσεων είναι άριστες. Για την σωματική μου κατάσταση περιττό να μιλάω... Επομένως σαν κάτι να μην λένε ή δεν καταλαβαίνετε σωστά...

----------


## beefmeup

πραγματι.. :03. Thumb up: 
απορω κ γω με καποιους ανθρωπους που ψαχνουν,για να βρουν σωνει κ καλα κατι να τους φταιει.

----------


## tsoumi7

Εγω θα πάρω κανά 2 ν δοκιμάσω.καλη μ φενεται

----------


## sofos

λογικο ολες οι whey concentrate,εχουν υψηλη χοληστερολη...αν δεν εχουν τοτε κατι να σας ''βρωμαει'' ειναι και unflavoured και φτηνη,μια χαρα πολυ καλη προταση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## oldhiphop

σημερα κανω την παραγκελια μαζη με το σουπερ παμπ. θα κανω ενα ρεβιου οταν ερθει

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,είμαι καινούργιος στην παρέα σας,αλλά σας διαβάζω χρόνια και ευχαριστώ για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας τις οποίες έχω ασπαστεί κατά καιρούς.

Στο θέμα μας τώρα,όσον αφορά τη πρωτεΐνη της prozis sport,μιας και την έχω στην κατοχή μου εδώ και 3 μέρες (από το γνωστό site) είπα να σας μεταφέρω τις πληροφορίες και τις εντυπώσεις που έχω αποκτήσει από το εν λόγω σκεύασμα.

Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλές φόρμουλες και από τη συγκεκριμένη έχω μείνει πολύ ενθουσιασμένος,μιας και λόγω του ότι δεν έχω εισόδημα θεωρώ ότι είναι η πιο οικονομική πρωτεΐνη συμπυκνώματος (concetrate) που υπάρχει στην αγορά (ελπίζω να μη μου ξεφεύγει καμιά-αν υπάρχει πιο οικονομική στείλτε μου). 

Θα είμαι λεπτομερής γιατί θεωρώ ότι αξίζει,εφόσον οι περισσότεροι έχετε οικονομικές δυσκολίες.

Πέραν της τιμής της και της ποσότητας (2000gr) που σου προσφέρει 66 δόσεις,έχει πάρα πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα και υφή. Πολλά σκευάσματα μόλις τα ανοίξεις και πας να βάλεις τη δόση στο σκουπ,σηκώνεται σκόνη με συνέπεια να διαχύνετε στον αέρα και έξω από τη σακούλα ή το πλαστικό δοχείο. Αυτή δεν είναι έτσι,είναι καθισμένη κάτω και είναι σαν ο ένας κόκκος να έλκει τον άλλο με συνέπεια να μη γίνεται σκόνη που φεύγει στον αέρα. Προσωπικά την ανεκατεύω με το κουταλάκι με μεσαία ποσότητα νερού και διαλύεται αμέσως κατά 95%. Αφήνει ελάχιστες μπαλίτσες αδιάλυτες οι οποίες δεν με ενοχλούν καθόλου στην κατάποση,καθώς καταπίνονται πολύ εύκολα ή τις διαλύεις ευχάριστα με το στόμα. Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά πιο ακριβά σκευάσματα με απομονωμένες πρωτείνες ή μπλεντ (γρήγορης ή βραδείας απελευθέρωσης) που κάνουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες λίγες και μικρές μπαλίτσες όταν τις ανεκατεύεις με το κουταλάκι. Φαντάζομαι πως το συμπύκνωμα της prozis sport στο σέικερ δεν θα τα έχει αυτά τα μπαλάκια. Αν την έχετε αυτή την απορία (αν αφήνει μπαλάκια αδιάλυτα στο σέικερ,ρωτήστε με και θα τη πιω σε λίγες ώρες). Υφή στο στόμα πολύ καλή (πχ δεν είναι σαν να πίνεις άμμο).

Πάμε τώρα στο κρίσιμο κομμάτι της γεύσης,καθώς όλοι θα διερωτάστε αν πίνεται. ΝΑΙ ΠΊΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΎ ΕΥΧΆΡΙΣΤΑ,παρόλο που είναι άγευστη. Θα ακουστεί περίεργο,αλλά γεύση έχει. Είναι σαν να "πίνεις" πίτα αράβικη σε υγρή μορφή,ή ψωμί ή γενικά φέρνει κάτι σαν αλεύρι ή κρέπα μαζί με λίγο από γεύση γάλακτος κτλ...  :01. Razz: 
Δεν ξέρω,αλλά εγώ την αντιλαμβάνομαι ως γεύση "πίτα" με γάλα πράγμα που μου αρέσει πολύ και το απολαμβάνω... ή τέλος πάντων δε με ενοχλεί-δε με αηδιάζει όπως έκανε άλλη πρωτεΐνη πολλών πηγών στην ίδια τιμή από το ίδιο site(δεν ξέρω αν κάνει να αναφέρω ποια εννοώ). Μόλις την είδα διαθέσιμη είχα το άγχος αν θα πετάξω τα χρήματα μου λόγω γεύσης και μόνο. Ευτυχώς πετούσα στο ταβάνι μόλις τη δοκίμασα και αυτοδιαψεύστηκα. Έχουμε ένα όπλο που δεν κοστίζει για διαστήματα που θα έχουμε αφραγκίες.

Συνοψίζοντας θα έλεγα διαλυτότητα 8/10.
                                 "γεύση"      8/10
                                 τιμή           10/10 αρκεί να παραμείνει στα ίδια επίπεδα και να υπάρχει πάντα διαθεσιμότητα

Αυτό το review αφορά τη προσωπική άποψη και μόνο και ελπίζω να σας κατατόπισα. Τέλος τα συστατικά της είναι άπαιχτα. 82άρα.. Με χαλάνε ελάχιστα τα τρανς λιπαρά πιο πολύ από τη χοληστερόλη που λένε πιο πάνω,καθώς θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν. Ως φοιτητής με σχετικό αντικείμενο θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει κάτι το μεμπτό στη χοληστερόλη καθώς είμαστε αθλητές και κάποιοι γυμναζόμαστε πολύ σκληρά. Τα τρανς λιπαρά υπάρχουν σε βούτυρα,παγωτά κτλ,αλλά στα συμπληρώματα οφείλουν να λείπουν.  
Όμως αυτό το σκεύασμα της prozis sport αξίζει πολύ καθώς ανά δόση έχει 7 γρ. BCAA και 5 γρ γλουταμίνη και 25 γρ. πρωτεΐνης συμπυκνώματος ορού γάλακτος.

----------


## Anashario

> Δεν ξέρω,αλλά εγώ την αντιλαμβάνομαι ως γεύση "πίτα" με γάλα πράγμα που μου αρέσει πολύ και το απολαμβάνω...


Χαχαχαχα, άπαιχτος ο φίλος! Το πιό διασκεδαστικό και ταυτόχρονα χρήσιμο review που έχω διαβάσει! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε, πιστεύω πως πολλοί το περιμέναμε αυτό το review για να προχωρήσουμε σε παραγγελίες...!
Όσο αναφορά τη γεύση, άμα αδειάσεις μέσα στο 2κιλο και μια μικρή συσκευασία κακάο πικρό, δέ θα γίνει άραγε ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον; Πάντως η διαλυτότητά του δέ νομίζω να αλλάξει, το κακάο το πικρό μιά χαρά λιώνει και στο σέικερ.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Χαχαχαχα, άπαιχτος ο φίλος! Το πιό διασκεδαστικό και ταυτόχρονα χρήσιμο review που έχω διαβάσει! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε, πιστεύω πως πολλοί το περιμέναμε αυτό το review για να προχωρήσουμε σε παραγγελίες...!
> Όσο αναφορά τη γεύση, άμα αδειάσεις μέσα στο 2κιλο και μια μικρή συσκευασία κακάο πικρό, δέ θα γίνει άραγε ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον; Πάντως η διαλυτότητά του δέ νομίζω να αλλάξει, το κακάο το πικρό μιά χαρά λιώνει και στο σέικερ.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου. Φαντάζομαι δε θα είναι πρακτικό να ανακατέψεις όλη τη συσκευασία με κακάο,αλλά σίγουρα μπορείς να το κάνεις μεμονωμένα σε κάθε δόση στο σέικερ. Μπορείς επίσης να το ρίχνεις σε γιαούρτι (ανάλογα τους στόχους σου),να το βάζεις με γάλα, με δεξτρόζη μεταπροπονητικά ή σε φρέσκο φυσικό χυμό φρούτων κτλ κτλ... μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά... εμένα με ενδιέφερε να το πίνω εγώ ευχάριστα σκέτο και αυτό πράγματι συμβαίνει. Ενώ εγώ αηδίαζα μια πρωτεΐνη (μπλεντ με σόγια,πρωτείνη σιταριού,αυγού κτλ) που βρίσκεις στο συγκεκριμένο site που έχει σχεδόν την ίδια τιμή. Αυτή δε πινόταν ΜΕ ΤΊΠΟΤΑ. Ενώ της prozis sport όλα κομπλέ. Άσε που δε συγκρίνονται σε συστατικά.

Βέβαια έδωσα 3-4 γουλιές στη κοπέλα μου και δεν της άρεσε και μόλις είδε το μήνυμα που σας έγραψα,μου είπε να πάψω να είμαι ψεύτης..  :01. Razz: 
χαχαχαχα... αλλά εγώ λέω την αλήθεια.. πίνεται μια χαρά χαρούλα...  :01. Mr. Green: 
Γούστα είναι αυτά. Εγώ θα αγοράζω 4 κιλά κάθε μήνα και κάτι και θα είμαι κομπλέ.. ίσως παίρνω και κάνα μπλεντ βραδείας απελευθέρωσης κάπου κάπου..

----------


## Anashario

> ίσως παίρνω και κάνα μπλεντ βραδείας απελευθέρωσης κάπου κάπου..


Δοκίμασε αν θέλεις την Elite ΧΤ της Dymatize, φτηνή, πεντανόστιμη και λειτουργική!
Μιά Prozis και μιά Elite και τη βγάλαμε τη παραγγελία  :01. Razz:

----------


## oldhiphop

οπιος εχει παρει ποτε την αγευστη του myprotein ειναι ιδια, σε γευση,διαλιτοτητα,και την συσταση που εχει.

----------


## argirisrx8

την θελω για τρεις φορες την ημερα.πρωι,μετα την προπονηση κ για βραδυ και ειμαι σε περιοδο στεγνωματος.

----------


## Christos100

> την θελω για τρεις φορες την ημερα.πρωι,μετα την προπονηση κ για βραδυ και ειμαι σε περιοδο στεγνωματος.


Μια χαρα εισαι με αυτη.

----------


## argirisrx8

> Αληθευει οτι παιζει απατεωνια με το σκουπ στην συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη και οτι ειναι λιγοτερα γρ απο οσα λεει?


 το θεμα δεν ειναι να ειναι μικροτερο το σκουπ.αυτο δεν σε νοιαζει γιατι απλα βγαζει παραπανω δοσεις η το βαζεις βουναλακι.σημασια εχει αν η ιδια η πρωτεινη ειναι τοσο το βαρος της οσο λεει η ειναι λιγοτερο.απο αυτους που την πηραν την ζυγισε κανενας;οσο για την γευση το καλυτερο πιστευω ειναι οποιος εχει αλλη πρωτεινη για παραδειγμα σοκολατα φυλαει καμια 300 γρ κ την ανακατευει να φτιαξει.οπως θα κανω κ εγω.πιστευω ειναι μια καλη λυση ωστε να μην βαζεις χεμο κ τετοια που εχουν ζαχαρη.

----------


## souezass

> το θεμα δεν ειναι να ειναι μικροτερο το σκουπ.αυτο δεν σε νοιαζει γιατι απλα βγαζει παραπανω δοσεις η το βαζεις βουναλακι.σημασια εχει αν η ιδια η πρωτεινη ειναι τοσο το βαρος της οσο λεει η ειναι λιγοτερο.απο αυτους που την πηραν την ζυγισε κανενας;


το σκουπ που το μετρησα βγαζει 23-24γρ σε εμενα. η δοση που λεει ειναι 30γρ. τωρα αν θες 3 δοσεις ημερεσιως για το στεγνωμα παρε 3χτο καθε σκουπ κ μην το ψανχεις τοσο πολλη. θα υπερκαλυψει. και εγω το ιδιο κανω. 3 δοσεις περνω καθημερινα. κ πιστευω ειναι μια χαρα. τωρα αν θελεις παραπανο λεπτομεριες δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω. στην τελικη μια απλη πρωτεινη ειναι. η οποια ειναι φτηνη κ κανει την δουλεια της. αν θες κατι πιο εξεδικευμενο παρε μια αλλη. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## argirisrx8

εγω απλα ρωταω αν ειναι οντως 2250 κ δεν ειναι στο ζυγισμα λιγοτερη που λεγανε καποιοι αλλοι.

----------


## Christos100

> εγω απλα ρωταω αν ειναι οντως 2250 κ δεν ειναι στο ζυγισμα λιγοτερη που λεγανε καποιοι αλλοι.


 Μου εχει τυχει σε πρωτεινη να εχει μεσα 50 γραμμαρια παραπανω και μου εχει τυχει να εχει και 100 γραμμαρια λιγοτερα ,ποτε δεν ειναι ακριβως.

----------


## rempelos_x

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη. δεν είδα κάποιον να την αναφέρει σε άλλο post.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Εγω πάλι βλέπω ότι ειναι ολόιδια με αυτην εδω  http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ey+Concentrate  :02. Welcome:

----------


## sl8

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75725Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75726


Παιδιά καλημέρα. Να ρωτήσω και γω με τη σειρά μου, επειδή σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά να αγοράσω την πρωτεϊνη της Prozis, δεν σας προβληματίζει που η σακούλα έφτασε στο παιδί χωρίς ονομασία, μαύρη? 

Εχει παραγγείλει κανείς ξανά απο τότε και να του στείλανε παρόμοια συσκευασία?

Ευχαριστώ!!


---EDIT---

Τώρα είδα ότι αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου πόστ! Παρακολουθώ τόσους μήνες και νόμιζα οτι είχα κάνει κι άλλα. Γιώργο με λένε, χάρηκα παιδιά.

----------


## Fataoulas

> ....δεν σας προβληματίζει που η σακούλα έφτασε στο παιδί χωρίς ονομασία, μαύρη?




5 σακουλες που ειχα παραλαβει, ετσι ηταν.

Δες το αλλιως. Ψωνιζεις ενα προιον απο τον ιδιο το κατασκευαστη, Χωρις μεσαζοντες. Κατευθειαν απο τη πηγη που λενε. Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι fake?

----------


## kazos_GR

δεν νομιζω να ειναι fake .... παντως εχει εδω και μερες μας εχουν ζαλισει για την dymatize .... που ειναι και γνωστη .. και μια αλλη φορα για το xtend .... και γενικα και για αλλα σημπληρωματα....

----------


## sl8

Ενδιαφέροντα σχόλια. Κάτι ακόμη παιδιά. Με τα αέρια, την τουαλέτα και τη χώνεψη έχετε προβλήματα; 
Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ γενικά έχω ευαισθησία σε λακτόζη και η συγκεκριμένη είναι concentrate και λίγο με προβληματίζει. Η μόνη που δεν με ενόχλησε μέχρι τώρα είναι η GOLD της ON. Ενδεικτικά πρωτεϊνη όπως της TWINLABS και PHD μέ πάει τουαλέτα για πλάκα.

----------


## fazer

κανενα προβλημα!!πρωτη φορα την δοκιμαζω και εχω να πω οτι δεν σε φουσκωνει ουτε τιποτα απολυτως!!προσθετω ενα κουταλακι κακαο σκονη και ειναι οκ απο γευση.ειναι αγλυκη αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο.

----------


## souezass

λεπον. οτι πω δεν εχω καπιο συμφερον η κατι αναλογο. για εμενα η σκονη αυτη σε πρωτεινη ειναι best. ο λογος ? γτ με καλυπτι τοσο σε οικονομικο επιπεδο αλλα κ τοσο σε πιοτητα. εχω πιει 4 σακουλες κ οσο κανω Gym θα περνω συνεχεια την ιδια. ουτε φουσκωματα , ρεψιματα , αναγουλες. τιποτα. 5 χτυπηματα κ ειναι ετοιμο προς καταναλωση.αγευστη χωρις ζαχαρες κ λοιπα. αν θες παρε και βαλε κακαο  αλλα κ παλιπινετε κ χωρις. αυτο εσυ 8α το αποφασισεις.

με αριστα το 10 της βαζω 10 με τονο. κ αν βρει καπιος κατι πιο αξιολογο απο αυτη εδω εγω να το πει. κυκλοφορουν ενα σωρο αλευρια εκει εξω. βαρεθικα ρε φιλε να πινω κατι που δεν ξερω τη ειναι. ματζουνια κ σκατα. τελος. αυτη εδω που ειναι καλη προταση. :05. Weights:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

myprotein impact blend &impact whey. Πιο οικονομικές (όταν έχουν έκπτωση) και ξέρεις τι πίνεις. Συμφέρει να κάνεις μαζική παραγγελία με φίλους για να γλυτώσεις έξοδα αποστολής. Αν το κάνεις έτσι,είναι ασυναγώνιστη της mp,ειδάλλως σε μικροποσότητες συμφέρει & η prozis.

----------


## fazer

αυτο ακριβως διαπιστωσα κι εγω φιλε "ιωνα" τωρα που πηρα 2 πεντακιλες της mp με την εκπτωση 15%(στην ουσια γλιτωσα τα μεταφορικα).
το ποσοστο της χοληστερολης της impact whey ειναι 0,50mg?και της prozis sport 0.60?κανω λαθος?

----------


## totis

> αυτο ακριβως διαπιστωσα κι εγω φιλε "ιωνα" τωρα που πηρα 2 πεντακιλες της mp με την εκπτωση 15%(στην ουσια γλιτωσα τα μεταφορικα).
> το ποσοστο της χοληστερολης της impact whey ειναι 0,50mg?και της prozis sport 0.60?κανω λαθος?


Οχι κανεις λαθος η prozis sport δεν εχει 0,60mg αλλα 60mg (το σκουπ), της impact whey σωστα τα εγραψες ειναι σχεδον απαλαγμενη απο χοληστερολη (0,50mg)....

----------


## sl8

Λοιπόν την χρησιμοποιώ και γω εδώ και δύο βδομάδες(prozis sport). Για concentrate που συνήθως δεν τις αντέχει ο οργανισμός μου (ευαισθησία στη λακτόζη) μπορώ να πω ότι δεν έχω ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Αέρια κ δυσφορία βέβαια αισθάνομαι κατά διαστήματα αλλά είναι ανεκτά τουλάχιστον δεν έχω τις διάρροιες που μου προκαλούν οι άλλες.Γενικότερα δεν χρησιμοποιώ concentrate συχνά κ αυτό νομίζω θα ισχύσει και για την prozis. Κατά τα άλλα οκ, πολύ τίμια πρωτείνη και για κάποιον που δεν τον ενοχλεί η σύσταση νομίζω είναι ιδανική. Διαλύεται εύκολα αλλά στα μείον η απίστευτη ποσότητα αφρού.Σαν να ανακατέβεις AVA. Χαλαρά 200ml με νερό όταν τα χτυπήσεις γίνονται 450ml. Αυτά. Επόμενη αγορά μου μάλλον δοκιμή στην isolate της prozis ή της myprotein την 97ρα με τα 3 γραμμαρια λευκίνης.

----------


## sl8

Να προσθέσω οτι με κουτάλι η  ΟΝ διαλύεται ευκολότερα.

----------


## sl8

---------

----------


## BEASTMODE

Οντως πολυ καλη τιμη και συμφερη,βεβαια ειναι μια απλη Protein Concentrate, με χαλαει οτι εχει αρκετη χοληστερινη 60mg.Aν καποιος τωρα ειδικα πινει 2 με 3 φορες την ημερα θα πρεπει να προσεξει αρκετα τι αλλο τρωει ωστε να μην περναει το οριο καθημερινα....Και επισης με χαλαει ακομα περισσοτερο η μαρκα (prozis)..........

----------


## junglist

Ποιο είναι γενικά το όριο της cholesterol που δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνιέται ανα ημέρα;
Εγώ πχ σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω αυτή την πρωτε'ινη, αλλά θα την παίρνω μόνο 2 φορές την ημέρα.

----------


## sl8

Αν κάνεις γενικά μια διατροφή χωρίς τηγανιτά και λίπη,  με τις σαλάτες σου, τα φρούτα σου, το καθαρό σου κρεατάκι και πάνω απόλα τη γυμναστική σου δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς τίποτα. Αν τώρα φοβάσαι ή έχεις κάποια κληρονομικότητα στην υψηλή χοληστερίνη (όπως εγώ) κάνε κ καμιά εξέταση να ελέγχεις τις τιμές σου ή τέλις πάντων συμβουλέψου κ τον γιατρό σου.. Ωμέγα 3 λιπαρά σε κάψουλες (αν δεν τρωςπολύ ψάρι) βοηθάνε πολύ να ανεβάσεις την καλή (HDL) χοληστερίνη καθώς κ οι ξηροί καρποί, η βρώμη και ο λιναρόσπορος. Απο κει κ πέρα ενα γενικό όριο για τον γενικό πληθυσμό είναι 300mg ημερησίως, έτσι κι αλλιώς όμως έχει σημασία και η άσκηση αλλά και η υπόλοιπη διατροφή σου.

----------


## junglist

Και μια ερώτηση για τα hemo κλπ που βάζετε για να φτιάξει η γεύση.
Αυτό δεν έχει ζάχαρη μέσα;

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## sl8

Κανείς δε βάζει hemo νομίζω. Αν θες τόσο πολύ γεύση σοκολάτας (γνώμη μου ότι έτσι αγευστη είναι πιο ωραία )ρίξε λίγο κακάο μέσα. Κι αν την θέλεις να γλυκίζει κιόλας ε, τραβά πάρε στο σούπερ μάρκετ σουκραλόζη ή στέβια.

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Νομίζεις!  :01. Mr. Green:  

Χεμο και νεσκουικ(σοκολάτα/φράουλα) είναι σταθερες αξίες για την αγευστη-μετα την προπονηση 10-12 γρμ σακχαρα δεν θα σε πειράξουν σε κάτι.  :01. Wink:

----------


## sl8

Ok  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## junglist

Μόλις παρέλαβα. Θα ξεκινήσω αύριο mix με κακάο και βλέπουμε.

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## junglist

Καταρχήν σκέτη με νερό ΔΕΝ πίνεται!
Πήγα να ξεράσω!

Έπειτα όντως κάτι παίζει με την μεζούρα.
Γέμισα με βουναλακι 1 scoop και η ζυγαριά ακριβείας δείχνει γύρω στα 23γρ το καθαρό. Πολύ περίεργο.

Unleashed from Onda v957m on TDT

----------


## beefmeup

> Καταρχήν σκέτη με νερό ΔΕΝ πίνεται!
> Πήγα να ξεράσω!


καλα μην υπερβαλεις...σαν γαλα σε σκονη με νερο ειναι οπως ολες οι αγευστες...εκτος αν περιμενες να εχει κατι σαν γευση cheesecake.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## kazos_GR

αααα δλδ φαντασου να παρεις και την αγευστη καζεινη τοτε θα μπεις εντατικη ετσι οπως τα λες  :01. Razz:

----------


## sl8

Ντάξ το ξέρασμα είναι υπερβολή νομίζω μια χαρά γαλατίλα βγάζει χεχε. Όσο για το σκούπ μην γράφετε άκυρα βρε παιδιά ότι σας κοροϊδεύουν με τα γραμμάρια. Θέλει στούμπηγμα δυο φορές πιέζοντας στο εσωτερικό χείλος του βαρελιού (εγώ την είχα βάλει σε βαρέλι από άλλη πρωτείνη. )και μετά να τη ζυγίσετε. Ακριβώς θα βγει, το έχω κάνει. Απλά είναι πιο "αφράτη" από άλλες με αποτέλεσμα να μην συμπιέζονται 30 γραμμάρια με τη μία και να αφήνει κενά μέσα στο σκούπ. Πολύ απλά  :01. Wink:

----------


## junglist

> Ντάξ το ξέρασμα είναι υπερβολή νομίζω μια χαρά γαλατίλα βγάζει χεχε. Όσο για το σκούπ μην γράφετε άκυρα βρε παιδιά ότι σας κοροϊδεύουν με τα γραμμάρια. Θέλει στούμπηγμα δυο φορές πιέζοντας στο εσωτερικό χείλος του βαρελιού (εγώ την είχα βάλει σε βαρέλι από άλλη πρωτείνη. )και μετά να τη ζυγίσετε. Ακριβώς θα βγει, το έχω κάνει. Απλά είναι πιο "αφράτη" από άλλες με αποτέλεσμα να μην συμπιέζονται 30 γραμμάρια με τη μία και να αφήνει κενά μέσα στο σκούπ. Πολύ απλά


Οπότε για να φτάσεις τα 30γρ της δόσης χρειάζεται στάνταρ να κάνεις βουναλακι για να πέσεις μέσα.

Unleashed from Onda v957m on TDT

----------


## sl8

Αμα δε μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που λέω, να πιέσεις δηλαδή με "κοφτή" μεζούρα δυο τρείς φορές ώστε να συμπιεστεί, τότε ναι, κάνε βουναλάκι.

----------


## junglist

Επίσης σχετικά με την διαλυτότητα.
Όλοι έλεγαν πόσο εύκολα διαλύεται.
Εγώ βλέπω δυστυχώς συνέχεια υπολείμματα στο σεικερ μου, που ποτέ δεν είχα πριν με την nitrotech.

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Πόσο έδωσες όμως για τη μια και πόσο για την άλλη. Η νιτροτεκ ήταν από τις καλές που είχα δοκιμάσει. Η prozis είναι από τις πιο οικονομικές. Πχ αν συγκρίνεις τη prozis με την αηδία της win,θα καταλάβεις γιατί εκθειάζουμε τη prozis ή τη mp.

----------


## junglist

Καλά δεν τις συγκρίνω γενικά γιατί η Νιτρο έχει διπλάσια τιμή.
Απλά αναφέρθηκα στην διαλυτότητα γιατί λέγατε ότι διαλύεται η Prozis με χτύπημα με κουταλάκι, ενώ σε μένα ούτε με το χτύπημα του σεικερ δεν διαλύεται 100%.

Unleashed from Onda v957m on TDT

----------


## Fylpa17

μαν βαλε λιγο νερο 150μλ ΠΡΩΤΑ το νερο μετα κουνα
εμενα διαλυετε αψογα
Στάλθηκε από το BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Stefanos9

Aπο θεμα αξιοπιστιας πως παει παιδες η πρωτεινη αυτη?Γτ φαινεται πολυ δυνατο value for money  :08. Toast:

----------


## zisis.z

> Aπο θεμα αξιοπιστιας πως παει παιδες η πρωτεινη αυτη?Γτ φαινεται πολυ δυνατο value for money


Mια χαρα ειναι stefanos στο θεμα αξιοπιστιας οσο μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις τις επωνυμες τοσο μπορεις να εμπιστευτεις και αυτην.....
Απλα εγω ειμαι λιγο κατα της σκετης και απλης concentrate protein (Συμπύκνωμα Πρωτεΐνης), εγω συνηθως αγοραζω μπλεντ πρωτεινες η isolate protein(Απομόνωμα Πρωτεΐνης), και αυτο γιατι εχω παρατηρησει οτι με την concentrate protein (Συμπύκνωμα Πρωτεΐνης)  μαλλον δεν την αφομοιωνει ευκολα και σωστα ο οργανισμος μου,εχω πολλα αερια κτλ που δειχνει οτι κατι δεν δουλευει σωστα........οποτε προτιμαω να εχει  αλλες μορφες πρωτεινης η να υπαρχει στην πρωτεινη που εχω παρει αλλα να μην βασιζετε τοσο πολυ σε αυτην,ετσι δεν εχω προβλημα...... :02. Welcome:  Τωρα απο τιμη σκιζει οτι φθηνοτερο κυκλοφορει και χωρις καθολου προσθετα......

----------


## zoulou

Σε συγκριση με την αντιστοιχη της ΜΡ ειναι το ιδιο πανω κατω;

----------


## zisis.z

> Σε συγκριση με την αντιστοιχη της ΜΡ ειναι το ιδιο πανω κατω;


Ναι το ιδιο.....απλα η Whey Protein (Prozis Sport) ειναι πολυ πιο φθηνη η αλλη για να βγει σε αυτη την τιμη θελει μεγαλη παραγγελια και να εχεις και εκπτωτικα κουπονια κτλ......

----------


## ArgoSixna

Καμια σχέση  :02. Welcome:

----------


## zisis.z

> Καμια σχέση


Παντελη δεν καταλαβες μαλλον καλα ο φιλος ρωτησε με βασει την απαντηση που εδωσα πριν.....Και βεβαια ειναι ιδιιες ειναι και οι δυο ειναι  απλες concentrate protein (Συμπύκνωμα Πρωτεΐνης).........Γιατι αν διαβασες το μηνυμα αναφερομουν ατι αποφευγω να περνω πρωτεινη μονο με πηγη  concentrate protein (Συμπύκνωμα Πρωτεΐνης) και εχω γραψει και τους λογους για να μην τα ξαναλεω μορεις να διαβασεις το προηγουμενο μου μηνυμα..... :01. Wink:

----------


## souezass

το μονο κακο για εμενα ειναι πως εχει 60 -65mg χολιστερολη ανα δοση. κατα τα αλλα κ φτηνη κ ολα καλα. διαλυτοτητα 10/10 σε 5 sec.
ειχα πει κ πιο παλια. οσοι τη παρουν μιας κ ειναι αγευστη αγοραστε λιγο κακακο κ βαλτε μεσα. με νερο ηγευση φερνη σαν να πινεις νερο κ βρωμη μαζι. η κατι παρομοιο. μετα απο καιρο την βαριεσε .

----------


## eli_din3

αν η πρωτεινη αυτη "πινεται ευχαριστα" , οπως αναφερεται παραπανω...
τοτε εχετε αναπτυξει μεγαλη αντοχη στις αναγουλιαστικες γευσεις  :03. Thumb up:   :01. Razz: 
τη δευτερη φορα εκανα εμετο.. και απο τοτε μονο με χυμο :/

----------


## killzonergr

οι αποψεις διησταντε εγω την δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα χθες κατεβηκε χωρις καμια ενοχληση σκετη...ο καθενας ειναι διαφορετικος ας πουμε εγω δεν μπορω να φαω γευση φραουλα μου ερχετε αναγουλα και εχω δοκιμασει απο 3 4 μαρκες...θα κολησω με αυτη αρκετο καιρο  γευση 8/10 διαλυτοτητα 9/10 πολυ καλη πρωτεινη!!!!!!!

----------


## zisis.z

Ψηνομαι να την παραγγειλω σημερα την τετρακιλη λογο τιμης και προσφορας,μιας και αφαιρεσαν τα εξοδα μεταφορας και οριο αγορας για τον μηνα μαρτιο και ειναι υπερβολικα χαμηλη τιμη,πιστευω να μην το μετανιωσω, απο συστατικα καλη φαινεται χωρις καθολου προσθετα και το οτι ειναι αγευστη ειναι στα θετικα για εμενα,απλα ελπιζω να εχει την ιδια γευση με την αγευστη της mp που ειναι κορυφη....Απο την αλλη και καλη να μην ειναι η γευση της θα την εχω να συμπληρωνω τα ποσοστα της ημερησιας πρωτεινης που χρειαζομαι....Θα ξαναεπανελθω στο θεμα για τις εντυπωσεις μου μολις την παραλαβω..... :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

ειναι ιδια ακριβως σε ολα με αυτη της mp ,τα εχω γραψει κ πιο πισω.

----------


## zisis.z

> ειναι ιδια ακριβως σε ολα με αυτη της mp ,τα εχω γραψει κ πιο πισω.


Να σαι καλα...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## killzonergr

την δοκιμασα με γαλα και νεσκουικ και ειναι φοβερη( παρολο που εχει ζαχαρα απο το γαλα και το νεσκουικ)καλυτερα να ξερεις τι τρως

----------


## ktm620

Την δοκίμασα και εγώ πρόσφατα και σίγουρα δέν την κατατάσσω στο επίπεδο της mp. 
Γεύση οκ , άλλωστε έχω κόψει καιρό τις "γλυκές" του εμπορίου οπότε δέν με χάλασε αυτό αλλά με χάλασε αρκετά η διαλυτότητα.
Καταρχάς ψιλοφαίνεται η δουλειά απο την υφή της που φέρνει αρκετά σε πουδρα. Έπρεπε πάντα οπωσδήποτε να βαζεις το νερό πρώτα αλλιώς σβόλιαζε αρκετά , πάνω απο 40γρ στο σείκερ πάλι τα ίδια , άν την έκανες με ζεστό γάλα - το κάνω καμιά φορά για πρωινό πριν την δουλειά :01. Mr. Green: - πάλι τα ίδια... 
Ευτυχώς είχα πάρει δοκιμαστικά ένα κιλό μόνο - να έπεσα στην περίπτωση τι να πώ... - και δύσκολα θα ξαναπάρω και  σε μεγάλη ανάγκη , απλά κοιτάζω να προγραμματίζω καλά τις αγορές απο την Γηραιά Αλβιώνα - Αγγλία για τους μικρούς.. -

----------


## NASSER

Η συγκεκριμένη είναι ανάλογη της τιμής της. Μην περιμένουμε να τα έχει όλα... Προσωπικά θα έλεγα πως θα ήταν καλό να αναμειγνύεται με άλλες σκόνες είτε πριν είτε μετά την προπόνηση.

----------


## zisis.z

> Την δοκίμασα και εγώ πρόσφατα και σίγουρα δέν την κατατάσσω στο επίπεδο της mp. 
> Γεύση οκ , άλλωστε έχω κόψει καιρό τις "γλυκές" του εμπορίου οπότε δέν με χάλασε αυτό αλλά με χάλασε αρκετά η διαλυτότητα.
> Καταρχάς ψιλοφαίνεται η δουλειά απο την υφή της που φέρνει αρκετά σε πουδρα. Έπρεπε πάντα οπωσδήποτε να βαζεις το νερό πρώτα αλλιώς σβόλιαζε αρκετά , πάνω απο 40γρ στο σείκερ πάλι τα ίδια , άν την έκανες με ζεστό γάλα - το κάνω καμιά φορά για πρωινό πριν την δουλειά- πάλι τα ίδια... 
> Ευτυχώς είχα πάρει δοκιμαστικά ένα κιλό μόνο - να έπεσα στην περίπτωση τι να πώ... - και δύσκολα θα ξαναπάρω και  σε μεγάλη ανάγκη , απλά κοιτάζω να προγραμματίζω καλά τις αγορές απο την Γηραιά Αλβιώνα - Αγγλία για τους μικρούς.. -


Εγω την εκανα την παραγγελια μιας και ο φιλος ο  beefmeup μου απαντησε (ειναι ιδια ακριβως σε ολα με αυτη της mp ,τα εχω γραψει κ πιο πισω).
Καλα και ακριβως να μην ειναι ενα κλικ κατω να ειναι παλι καλη θα ειναι μιας και η mp ειναι κορυφη,και εγω απο εκει αγοραζω,αλλα μιας και βρηκα αυτη σε τοσο συμφερουσα τιμη γιατι οχι..........

----------


## beefmeup

αν δεν αλλαξε σχετικα προσφατα η σκονη (δλδ το τελευταιο 3μηνο) η σκονη ειναι ιδια ακριβως με αυτη του mp..δεν εχει καμια απολυτως διαφορα σε τπτ,ουτε σε διαλυτοτητα ,ουτε σε υφη ,ουτε πουθενα αλλου.
εγω παντα στο γυμναστηριο για μετα την προπονηση εχω την σκονη στο σεηκερ κ μετα ριχνω νερο ,κ δεν ειχε προβλημα πουθενα.

οποτε αν ειναι πως τα περιγραφει ο φιλος απο πανω μαλλον αλλαξαν κατι.

οπως κ να χει θα μας πει κ ο ζισις οταν παραλαβει.

----------


## ktm620

Αρχές Δεκεμβρίου την είχα πάρει εγώ παιδιά γιατί ξέμενα και ώς γνωστό η παράδοση απο mp μπορεί να πάει και 2βδομάδες.
Σίγουρα σαν value for money είναι πολύ συμφέρουσα και αυτή δέν το συζητάω απλά επειδή σάν τιμή - με ένα καλό "μοίρασμα" πάντα των μεταφορικών- είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτήν της mp ανέφερα την εμπειρία μου.
@zisis σίγουρα δέν θα κλάψεις τα λεφτά σου - άλλωστε και εγώ δέν την πέταξα , αλοίμονο -
@nasser thx για το tip της ανάμειξης  :03. Clap:

----------


## zisis.z

> Αρχές Δεκεμβρίου την είχα πάρει εγώ παιδιά γιατί ξέμενα και ώς γνωστό η παράδοση απο mp μπορεί να πάει και 2βδομάδες.
> Σίγουρα σαν value for money είναι πολύ συμφέρουσα και αυτή δέν το συζητάω απλά επειδή σάν τιμή - με ένα καλό "μοίρασμα" πάντα των μεταφορικών- είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτήν της mp ανέφερα την εμπειρία μου.
> @zisis σίγουρα δέν θα κλάψεις τα λεφτά σου - άλλωστε και εγώ δέν την πέταξα , αλοίμονο -
> @nasser thx για το tip της ανάμειξης


Μια χαρα ωραιος,ειναι  κοντα οντως η τιμη της με mp,βεβαια πρεπει να πετυχεις οσα ανεφερες και να εχει και εκπτωση,απλα η prozis whey απο το πρωι εχει προσφορα,ειχα κανει παραγγελια απο το βραδυ και την ακυρωσα μετα, για να παρω την καινουργια προσφορα η οποια δεν παιζεται ειναι τσαμπα.....ευτυχως τα καταφερα ακυρωσα την παλια παραγγελια και ξανακανα καινουργια....Μολις παραλαβω θα πω τις εντυπωσεις μου....

----------


## PanosDanis

Να ρωτησω υπαρχει καπου να βρω προσθετικο γευσης για να την αναμειξω με την πρωτεινη;

----------

